# hoover today.........8/10



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

toad showed up at my door early this morning,ready for another misadventure.i was ready and willing to accomodate him,so we headed for hoover with visions of eyes dancing in our heads.we were also hoping for a day of minimal "misadventures",which have kinda become our trademark  
amazingly,the day was almost without incident  
we caught a few eyes and white bass,after which we moved to another location.as we were drifting and working harnesses and spoons,toad accuses me of hiding the lid to the crawler box."duh,fred,it blew in the lake when you left it off"  
well,we can't be without a lid,so he starts manuevering the boat toward the lid,as i started to lift my spoon after a drop.oops,snag  .after awhile,i thought i was pulling the boat to the snag,as i put the pressure on,with the rod doubled over.but toad keeps telling me,"no,the boat's not moving,dummy".
then the fight was on,and after about 15 minutes and numerous long runs under and around the boat,against the drag,i finally wore the snag down,and toad deftly put the net under it.whew!!!
can anyone guesstimate the size of this snag?  
after a couple pics,and making sure she had her strength back,i sent her on her way back to the depths,to gain another pound or two.


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Alright, but you'll have to give us a Little Hint!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

hint.....................she was a piggy  and if she were a walleye,would be a fishohio


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Fish ohio walleye is 28" ----- so I'll quess a saugeye over 28"


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

you're pretty sharp,bob   
well,you're half right


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

I got the Fish Ohio Walley size right!!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

28 inches even........................8.8 pounds on dig.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

Sounds like you had a good day. I want one.


fishintiger


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Here Kitty, kitty.


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice saugeye Rick!


----------



## toad (Apr 6, 2004)

It was a fighter for sure. For about 10 min I thought it was a flathead the way it kept ripin line off the reel. Then I got a glance at it and all I seen was golden color so I knew it wasn't a flathead. The next time it came up we seen it was a hog eye and got her in the net. Super nice Rick and a thrill to say the least.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Wow! Nice saugeye Rick. Sounds like one of those "Oops look what I found" kind of fish that I'm famous for. Usually happens when I'm in the middle of answering nature's call.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

ray,that's the first thought that went through my mind 
if this was march,uncle bill mighta been gettin' a call   

terry,that's usually the way it happens,for sure.sometimes,fred even has to wake me up when a fish hits


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Rick. Did you have a picture? There was something on your original post, but it isn't showing up on my pc.

Joel


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice fish guys! Any pics to show? I've forgotten what they look like!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

must be something wrong with everyone's puter,cause i can see it    
i think my photo host might have a problem.maybe the file attachment will work.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

I see the pic very nice eye misfit, congrats on the catch.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

I see you got that pic to work.  

Okay Rick... next time you catch a hawg that size, you need to find a 4 yr old kid to hold it while you snap the pic.   Although I can tell by the size of the tail she was a bigun'. Nice to hear she's still swimming around Hoover.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice catch Rick!

Your smile says it all man


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice fish Rick, so that is what a fish looks like.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

yep,that fish made my day,and most likely my whole year. 

terry,i gotta learn to stretch my arms out,if i can't find a little kid.with my short 240 pound frame,it makes it hard to do any fish justice   
that's why i like to have at least one "eyewitnesses" to my rare "Great" catches,lol.
we ran a half mile up the lake on the trolling motor(keeping the fish healthy)to get joe wolfe to measure and weigh her on his digital scale.
a fishin' buddy might lie for ya,but a preacher won't do it


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Just got on the site and noticed you finally remembered  to post the picture of the Hawgeye.  Just a reminder for you to put the prop nut on when the new wheel arrives . Guess there's no reason for you to come up to Erie now that you're into the sumo saugeyes.


----------



## eye4neye (Apr 12, 2004)

very nice indeed. have to admit, i am a little jealous....but great job on the snag.....eye


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Now the picture shows up!  That's why I asked for the hints, because there was no picture yesterday! Was kind of tough to guess   Real nice fish!


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

> a fishin' buddy might lie for ya,but a preacher won't do it


 Just yankin' your chain Rick  . I never doubted 8.8 for a second, before OR after I saw the pic. I'm just glad somebody finally succeeded in getting me all fired up about Hoover... and I don't mean HP limits either!...LOL. 

Hope to see you out there soon.


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Nice fish Rick! Way to go!

Tim


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Rick,

Very nice fish!

Makes Me wish I could troll Hoover on my jetski  

Kim


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks guys.
terry,i know you didn't doubt me.fred lost his scales,and i wanted a "true weight" to convince him it wasn't 10 pounds,lol.i guessed it at 8 minimum,but had to get proof for myself,so he wouldn't have to "lie" for me   
now that you're fired up,go get 'em  

kim,as long as your jetski can outrun a 3 ounce sinker at close range,come on up  


ps.............i thought everyone could see the pic,cause i could. 
guess the forum is set to not accept direct links,but i still don't know how i could see it


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

Now that's what I call an "eye for an eye".  You lucky stiff. I knew you had it in you man.  WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Is all I can say. I guess the 18 and 20" ers I am getting are just minnows compared to that one. 
I still say that the next record is going to come out of Hoover for sure.

*"That's my story and I'm sticking to it".*


----------



## toad (Apr 6, 2004)

> fred lost his scales


NO... Just temporarily misplaced.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Just temporarily misplaced


do you mean like what happens to our brains sometimes


----------



## bluufrdtrk (Apr 15, 2004)

congrats on the hog. I watched my buddy pull one out 2 winters ago from in front of the dam, and it was a little over 8 pounds,(we snuck it into the krogers on sunbary and weighed it on the produce scales).
again great fish
bobby


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2004)

Indeed, a very nice catch sir. And releasing a beast like that is much appreciated by your fellow anglers. 

Might I inquire as to the depth and time of day in which you harvested that fine specimen?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

early afternoon,in about 12 FOW.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

What a great catch! Are you going to get a replica made of it?


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Anyone know how old that fish would be?


----------



## CPTN.CROWN (Apr 11, 2004)

Rick man thats a nice one. Wish i could get on some. Been a while since i got to see a sumo s-eye. There out there, just got to stumble on the luck of the s-eye gods wanting to treat you good


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Great fish, congratulations!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

twistertail,i'm no expert,but i'm guessing that fish at close to 10 years old.considering the weight,it could be a couple years younger.but i think it would have weighed a pound or two more,if it was caught in late fall or early spring.
no mounting for me.the only way i'd consider a mount is if i ever got lucky eneough to land a record breaker   
till that happens,the memories and pics are all i need


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

*heh heh heh* QUOTE=misfit]fred even has to wake me up when a fish hits  [/QUOTE]

Hey Toad, Let him sleep. When we get at the age that we are, all we cqn do is sleep and sleep is all we can do. (Doris told me that)


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Great catch there chief. I know I've had some sumos on but the biggest one Ive personally landed outta Hoover was about 4.5lbs. But I know I've had some hogs on the biggest ones I've had on were trolling with some storm lures. Not the usual special one there Rick..  BTW have you been usin my secret trolling weapon this summer  Also what are you doing Sunday? Any chance I could talk you into going fishing somewhere for some crappies or eyes?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

mike,i think that fish puts me well ahead of you,in the "big eye of the year" race you started with me and raybob   
you should know better than to mess with the old guys,lol.
i haven't done too much trolling other than cranks and harnesses a few times.i'm holding off on the "weapon"  
not sure about sunday.i might be able to get out if the warden doesn't throw me in solitary


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

C'Mon Ricky, whatdaya say? My boat around 6:30 or so?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

stevie,
sorry,but he can't come out and play tonight.he's still grounded.

signed.............ricky's wifey


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

*well take away his rods for a week huh?* That'll teach him to fool around with you for sure. He better start minding you or else. (After all those years he still hasn't learned, huh)


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

Don't know if I'm going to go now. Look at the skies. Looks like maybe a thunder shower. I should've gassed up last night. Kroger had gas for $1.67. Now it's back to $1.93. I am so mad.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

He must of forgot to have dinner on the table when she got home or he forgot to pick up his room before he went out and played last time. I tried warning him before but you know how those darn kids are. They just don't listen.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

tony,actually,i just had to buy my second prop in less than 2 months and the warden decided that if she keeps me off the water,she won't have to buy a 3rd one this year


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

What have you been hitting? 2 in 2 months. I sure hope I have better luck than you have. Well atleast better luck with the motor. I wouldn't mind getting a couple of big fish. I'm still waiting on the prop for my motor. It should be here in the next couple of days. I can't wait. I'm ready for my first run in the boat and the first fish in the boat. BPS sells a little thing you put around the prop on your boat so you don't hit the stumps or anything else. Maybe you should invest in one of those. 

Sounds like another night at home with the boss watching sappy girly movies for you Rick.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

there is no such thing as a misfit proof boat/motor   
hit a sunken island that's nothing but rock and knocked 2 blades completely off  

and i ain't watchin' no girly lifetime movies  .

the duke and dirty harry for me


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

I was down at Lake Logan over the weekend and seen what was left of a prop. All three blades were gone. I'm sure I will have my day some day when I try to move an island. Next time use a shovel instead of your prop.


----------

